# Another "nutjob" from Seattle



## Scott Irey (May 21, 2006)

Howdy All!

Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself as a new member here.  

I live and train in the Seattle area.  MJER Iaido is my one and only art and I have been practicing it now for about 20 years.  I head up a dojo in Everett, WA. (about 30 minutes North of Seattle).  

That pretty much puts it in a nutshell.

Regards,


----------



## Flatlander (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Scott! :wavey:

Enjoy your stay.  If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Paul B (May 21, 2006)

Hey Scott! Welcome to MT! 

It's always nice to see another fan of the "sharp and pointy" things drop in. Enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (May 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!

The 'nutjob' comment reminds me of a girl I knew in high school who worked at Jerry's House of Nuts, who always told people she worked at the nuthouse.


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  You'll fit right in-  there are quite a few nuts running around.  Happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

Welcome all though I'm not a nut job we do live in a barrel of monkeys.
Terry


----------



## green meanie (May 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Swordlady (May 21, 2006)

YAY!  Glad to see another SFI'er here.  Welcome!!


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

Welcome, Scott.  I too have practiced MJER (although I haven't touched an iaito in quite a while).  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## fightingfat (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gemini (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Scott!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 21, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## kelly keltner (May 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 21, 2006)

Hello! Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## lhommedieu (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Rick Wade (May 22, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Happy posting and stay dry.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Lisa (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Scott and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy forums and enjoy the sites.........Aloha


----------



## HKphooey (May 23, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## KenpoBruce2006 (May 24, 2006)

Welcome.  Do you train at Jerry Samuelsons dojo?


----------



## KenpoTess (May 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here 

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Scott!


----------



## Scott Irey (Jun 5, 2006)

KenpoBruce2006 said:
			
		

> Welcome.  Do you train at Jerry Samuelsons dojo?



I am afraid I do not know Mr. Samuelson.  I train up in Everett at the moment but am thinking aobut gettinga group going in Seattle proper in the not too distant future.

Regards,


----------



## Scott Irey (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy all!  Thanks for the warm greetings.  I am looking forward to getting to know you all.

Regards,


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello,welcome, nice to meet you. What's mjer iaido?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 9, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.  Fancy a latte?


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Scott:asian:


----------



## RichK (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome, enjoy and ask plenty of questions.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 10, 2006)

Good to see you here, Scott. See ya here and "there".


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

